# kurven erstellen



## PsychoCat (4. April 2005)

Ich wusste nicht genau in welches Forum das gehört, weil ich gar nicht weiß ob und wenn mit welcher Sprache man das machen kann, was ich gerne möchte. Also wenn ein admin ne bessere Idee hat, wo das hingehört, kanns gern verschoben werden 
Es geht wie die Überschrift schon sagt darum, ob man irgendwie so Graphen auf webseiten generieren kann. Müssen nicht unbedingt Kurven sein - mir würde es schon reichen, wenn ich einige Punkte mit festem Abstand auf der x-Achse und irgendwelchen berechneten y-Achsen-Koordinaten mit geraden Linien verbinden könnte, so dass eine grafische Übersicht einer Statistik entsteht, hoffe ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was ich meine.
Leider habe ich nichtmal eine Ansatzidee wie das gehen könnte, weils ja Grafiken mit Programmieren verbindet und das geht ja mit einfacheren programmiersprachen soweit ich weiß gar nicht.  
Also bin für jede Antwort dankbar 
Achja, DASS es irgendwie gehen muss, weiß ich, weil ichs schonmal gesehen hab (auf http://www.fussballfight.de)


----------



## redlama (4. April 2005)

Hi!

Also Du kannst z.B. Tabellen mit Rahmen nehmen. Das wird aber sicher nicht das sein, was Du suchst.
Dann könntest du auch mit CSS Rahmen um Div's oder was auch immer machen. Aber auch das wird sicher nicht das sein, was Du suchst.
Du kannst aber mit der Scriptsprache PHP Grafiken erstellen, in die Du Linie, Vielecke, ... zeichnen kannst, wie Du lustig bist.
Dazu kannst Du Dir mal den folgenden Link anschauen, da steht beschrieben, was alles machbar ist: Grafik-Funktionen

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (4. April 2005)

http://www.drweb.de/php/php-diagramme.shtml 

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## PsychoCat (4. April 2005)

Vielen Dank euch beiden 
Werd ich mir jetzt mal alles ansehen  ;-)


----------

